# Your favorite cheese recipe?



## LAdelle24 (Jul 26, 2010)

I have just started to get really interested in cooking, and I realized how much I really want to start cooking with all different kinds of cheeses - brie, asiago, ricotta, romano, different pates, all kinds. My problem is that I don't know any *really good* recipes to make. I want something impressive that will really bring out the flavors of the cheese and let me taste how much different the fancier cheeses are from the classic cheddar and mozzarella that I've had all my life. Do you have a favorite recipe? Suggestion? Or a recipe site that you know would have some of the more elegant recipes? Let me know! Thanks


----------



## MSC (Jul 26, 2010)

Here's a good link:
www.cheesemonthclub.com/recipes.htm
Also tons more if you google with this string
"elegant | gourmet cheese recipes"


----------



## LAdelle24 (Jul 26, 2010)

Of course! I was trying to thing of the right terms to search and gourmet inconveniently slipped my mind haha. Thanks very much


----------



## ella/TO (Jul 27, 2010)

Something very easy and very tasty for cocktail time...#1.....shred Parmesan cheese, puta spoonful, not too large on parchment paper lined cookie sheet, flatten with back of spoon, bake at 400-425F until lightly browned, about 5-7 min. Let cool on pan on rack, then remove carefully. Can be saved or a week or so, tightly closed tin.
#2.....same shredded cheese....add some thinly sliced almonds, mix tog. , then bake same way.
#3.....same shredded cheese....to about 3/4 cup cheese, add 1TBSP. flour, mix tog., then same method.
                   ENJOY!!!!!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 27, 2010)

Cheese macaroni, grilled cheese sandwiches, and cheese sauces are a great way to showcase cheese.  Try making a grilled cheese using Ghouda or Havartie instead of American Cheese.  Put a good aged Swiss cheese on a burger.  Showcase Parmesano Regiano, of Asiago by grating over a simple salad of Romain lettuce leaves with a light oil and vinegar dressing. Use Muenster on Pizza.  Brie is good on toast points.  Make a bruchetta of good extra virgin olive oil drizzled liberally ofer a split baguette, then toasted over an open fire.  Rub a fresh garlic clove over the toasted bread, then sprinkle freshly grated Pecorino Romano over the bread.

My favorite was to showcase cheese is to simply select a number of exceptional cheeses, 5-year aged cheddar is a must in this group, and serve a couple of thin slices of each on a plate for each person, with some fresh strawberries on the side, a well paired beverage to cleanse the palate after each bite, and maybe some dipping olive oils with croutons.  Just remember, cheese at room temperature is full flavored and can be intense.  Some cheeses should be chilled, while others are best served hot.  Still others are best at room temperature.  So do a bit of research about each cheese you use.  There is abundant info about cheese on the internet, as well as many places where you can order it.

And don't forget Welsh Rarebit, Racelette, and fondue.

Lastly, there is nothing wrong with good old cottage cheese, large curd with 4% milk fat, mixed with fruit, or served plain and ice cold.  It is both refreshing and savory at the same time.

I would stay away from dishes where cheese is blended into a dish, such as lasagna, or manicotti, unless cheese is the star ingredient of the dish.  The cheese flavor can be too diluted by other ingredients.

That being said, those same recipes, lasagna, manicotti, various casseroles and such develop different characters when different cheeses are used in place of the same ole-same ole that you always use.  Try different cheeses in your familiar recipes.  You will be in for a pleasant surprise.

Lastly, put cheese in unusual places, like American cheese on top of apple pie, or Velveeta Cheese product between slices of french toast, with a piece of sausage or ham, and yes, you still put syrup all over everything (just trust me on this, it's delicious), or add cheese to a BLT.  The tangy flavor of cheese marries well with sweet and with salty flavors.  I've even been known to put a slice of Colby over pancakes before adding the maple syrup.  Yum.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## qmax (Jul 27, 2010)

Goodweed of the North said:


> My favorite was to showcase cheese is to simply select a number of exceptional cheeses, 5-year aged cheddar is a must in this group, and serve a couple of thin slices of each on a plate for each person, with some fresh strawberries on the side, a well paired beverage to cleanse the palate after each bite, and maybe some dipping olive oils with croutons.  Just remember, cheese at room temperature is full flavored and can be intense.  Some cheeses should be chilled, while others are best served hot.  Still others are best at room temperature.  So do a bit of research about each cheese you use.  There is abundant info about cheese on the internet, as well as many places where you can order it.
> 
> 
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North




A passionate concurrence with this approach.


----------



## ChefJune (Jul 27, 2010)

LAdelle24 said:


> I have just started to get really interested in cooking, and I realized how much I really want to start cooking with all different kinds of cheeses - brie, asiago, ricotta, romano, different pates, all kinds. My problem is that I don't know any *really good* recipes to make. I want something impressive that will really bring out the flavors of the cheese and let me taste how much different the fancier cheeses are from the classic cheddar and mozzarella that I've had all my life. Do you have a favorite recipe? Suggestion? Or a recipe site that you know would have some of the more elegant recipes? Let me know! Thanks


 
Welcome to DC, Ladelle!

imho the best way to experience different cheeses is NOT to cook with them, but to try small amounts of each, making sure they are at room temperature for maximum flavor.

Most cheese shops offer tastes of any and all the cheeses they sell, and they can suggest ways to serve them.  There are whole books dedicated to cheeses and how to enjoy and use them.  

*The Cheeselovers Cookbook and Guide* by Paula Lambert is just chock full of information and great recipes. Paula approaches cheese from the unique perspective of cheesemaker, as well as cook and cheese-lover.


----------

